# The Great Carbon Debate



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Dear Admins, i know this would probably suit the Bodywork section better on face value, but can it remain as a general discussion item please!












We all love the carbon look its strong, light and more visually appealing than most things, OK its bloody expensive to go the whole nine yards, but you would if you could.

Lets just dream for a moment and say today you had a win fall. What carbon parts would you treat yourself to:

Also what would be your favourite item or kit you would have in the beloved carbon look?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Voted for the lot but contrary to most opinions i hate the look of CF  
Would fit it all then have it painted as per original parts !!!!
loss of massive weight but noone could tell   

JAY


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

blueskygtr said:


> Voted for the lot but contrary to most opinions i hate the look of CF
> Would fit it all then have it painted as per original parts !!!!
> loss of massive weight but noone could tell
> 
> JAY


Good idea and as you say each to his own!, keep it coming guys


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Will have carbon bonnet and splitter, and rear spoiler anyway - not really expensive items at all!

Bootlid though, uber cool, rare and specialist - so I'd have one of those


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ive decided i hate carbon.

To car fanatics its like "wooo carbon", to the rest of the world (ie 95% of the population) its "why isnt that bit of your car painted right?" esp as you cant tell unless your within a few feet of the car.

Its like Taxi bonnets in most big citys where the council give away free black/white bonnets to the taxis as they constantly getting stone chipped so they all driving round with the bonnet the wrong colour compared to the rest of the car.

So from that list id choose the doors, then paint them the colour of the rest of the car.

Unpainted carbon is soo last season, dahhhling, lol 

BTW ive got a carbon spoiler but its going to be painted body colour now


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

BTW this is open all 32, 32 & 34 owners


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

depends on the part on a bonnet, wings, doors, bootlid then painted is the way to go.

interior or engine parts then unpainted is best  it comes up a treat with a bit of polish!

Simon

ps Personnaly I think that the bit of boot trim looks great in carbon...............


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

blueskygtr said:


> Voted for the lot but contrary to most opinions i hate the look of CF
> Would fit it all then have it painted as per original parts !!!!
> loss of massive weight but noone could tell
> 
> JAY


Agreed, CF works great, looks crap. I would always paint it, its just nasty looking.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Why does it say theres been only 10 views of this topic on the main page, 9 votes it says on the bottom of the poll, but the numbers of votes of individual options adds up to 42 on my last count...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

because nine people have selected multiple options.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Dang, were you allowed to? I picked 1 as thats all you usually can, lol...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

yup - if you click on the numbers you can see who has chosen what..........


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I thought I was alone in thinking it looks awful on body panels, hence my JUN bonnet is still hanging from the rafters in the garage as I was having bother bringing myself to get it painted.

Where it's functionally superior though, I love it


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I dont like carbon all over the place either ,carbon panels and bonnet but in the same colour as the car , just for weight save . Large and high carbon fibre spoiler maybe but only with black or very dark wheels to have some thing to offset or match too,not keen on anything else ,just doesen't look right.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Shock news: carbon-fibre bonnet doesnt look good on supercar  

Well knackers to the lot of you - I think its a great look


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

PMSL 
Sorry mate i forgot u wanted to put one on yours lol
JAY


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

i voted for all..........BUT..............i would paint them all the colour of the car (as i have now done with my own) carbon look is soooo last year but the weight saving benefits are huge.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

All for the weight saving, but after thinking about it I think I like the look of C/F so I'd leave it unpainted. Never did have much fashion sense


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I'd like a carbon bonnet to save weight, but I don't like white cars with black bonnets so haven't bothered. Now the blonde bit - it never occured to me to get it painted!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

carbon parts, painted to match the car...it'd be light and look good


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

lush R32 door!! not cheap $1800USD


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

IMHO Carbon doors look the biz


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are people in the Carbon business that do a complete body shell?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> lush R32 door!! not cheap $1800USD


Not pretty if you get a side-impact either


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Pikey are you talking about the shatter splinter effect? if so, does this make carbon doors illegal in racing? because of the obvious risks? and i also belive they are a fire hazard aswel no? because they seem to burn quite well?

educate me people!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Pikey said:


> Not pretty if you get a side-impact either


Thats what rollcages are for


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Pikey said:


> Not pretty if you get a side-impact either


Am i being dim or is carbon fibre not stronger than steel? 

Still i suppose us lightweight R32 owners would have to consider this point as we have no heavyweight door bars lol
  

JAY


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Quite fancy some of these


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

blueskygtr said:


> Am i being dim or is carbon fibre not stronger than steel?


When c/f breaks it doesn't deform and bend like steel - it shatters.


----------



## Umit G (Feb 26, 2004)

Might be being dim and missing the point here but surely some super cars which are made of carbon fibre have to still pass crash tests etc to be road legal which they wouldn't do if carbon fibre was so dangerous.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Proper CF, done properly is imensely strong. 

If the doors are done in this way then there shouldn't be any problem with a side impact. However the price tag would be high, which puts most people off.

Simon


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Quite fancy one of these as well


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Have a carbon bonnet & spoiler at the mo & have to say hate the bloody bonnet as it looks crap unpainted, on the flip side though thing the rear spoiler looks ok plain carbon.
Will paint the bonnet when the car gets done - no more taxis !


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I voted for "carbon bonnet" only.

Would be interested in getting it elsewhere but would be too concerned about what would happen to it in the event of a crash (especially doors). If money were no object and the parts were easy to replace I'd probably get carbon front bumper/wings as well, despite the fact they'd smash to pieces in any accident.


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Hugh Keir said:


> Quite fancy some of these


Going by the pictures i think i tried to buy a pair of FTO doors from the same people in Japan. They quoted me roughly £640 each plus almost £300 shipping! Decided I didnt need the weight saving that much! However i did like the look of the full carbon dash and inner door skins they do.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Is there any place that does Carbon Fibre Body Panels and other bits such as interior parts for the R33 GTR ?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)




----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

i've always been a fan of nude carbon fiber. it's like functional "bling". 










:smokin:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Its a difiicult one actually as there are so many variables.
First, I would weigh the carbon parts against the OEM parts they would replace to ascertain total weight loss.
Then, weigh the stereo and paint to see if the car would still be the same weight as when it started.
If heavier I'd bin the idea.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Well i voted mirrors as i allready have a carbon bonnet ,boot and front splitter so the mirror will do the trick.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*I wouldn't*

At all. Carbon fibre for interior & under bonnet trim only. Oh, and a touch on the B-pillars.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Lock, stock, the fu****g lot, to quote the film. 

I love the stuff and would have everything done in carbon (would look akin to Daniella westbrook in all that Burberry, but hey, who cares?)


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I think laquered carbon in the interior (ie/ dash,door cards, seats etc) or as spoilers or splitters looks fantastic without equal.
In terms of bonnet, boot then it can spoil the look of a car subject to the cars paint colour.

Painted carbon make sense ie/ weight loss & you still retain the looks.

Will have a lot of pics to post up very soon in approx 4 weeks when the GTS is ready - will be interesting to see the views (it,s been stripped completely for drag but some carbon has been used inside to make it look pleasant & to do a job rather than the std stripped out bare look.

ie/ replacement carbon dash, carbon seats & subrames, rear parcel shelf(acting as a fire shield) & panels to cover rear interior ie/rear door cards, front door cards etc.

Externally bonnet, bootlid, doors - all painted


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I HATE the look of CF. If I was to put any CF parts on I would have them painted that special way the Rover MG SV was done which didn't show the weave. It's a lot cheaper to do now than in Mac F1 days which cost £30,000 to paint  ! Otherwise I would have the sh*te look of it anywhere near me - it is so Tesco's car park and Max Power.

CF on the inside is OK although.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

O & wheels as well


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

You need another vote option - "No CF it looks too Halfords".


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I would like a R32 carbon fibre boot lid as mine has four holes drilled in it for a high metal wing. I have held four prototype road springs made of carbon fibre and all four together were a lot lighter than one steel spring, also more durable on test, so a set of those too.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

C'mon guys, we're dreaming, and we've had a windfall, so no talk of expense, please!!!  And the question doesn't ask if w'd paint it or not. Personally I like the contrast and combination as in the yellow car above, for individuality, but all painted can be great too. :smokin:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

After fitting carbon goodies im not sure I would want to paint them completely, I would prolly leave bits unpainted just to hint at what its made from for example, prolly spray the bonnet but leave the raised vent section bare, if you know what I mean.

Mark


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I wanted to vote for a carbon shaft 
If cost wasn`t an option then i`d probably have the interior done as well.


----------



## Nick 200sx (Jun 16, 2003)

If you got the full carbon package, how much paint would be required to paint them? How much would that weigh?


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

I just love to see white cars with carbon bits. I especially like that white R32 in the Tsukaba battle with the carbon doors :smokin:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Have you ever seen carbon painted it looks sh** all wobbly.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What you see on the carbon generally isn't paint! A lot of the top GT cars use giant stickers, and one car's worth can cost 2,000 GBP. But then you can remove the sticker if you want to revert to the carbon look. Busy, busy, busy are these top ants.

(Dunno how long these stickers last before they discolour, go hard, wrinkle, etc. and refuse to come off.)


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Recently talked to an R32 owner who had a carbon bonnet and it was heavier than the alloy original! How much of a weight saving do you actually get?

I doubt whether most of the stuff available is high spec pre preg and autoclaved in the way that aircraft or race car parts are.

But in saying that... I would defo go for rear quarters, at least they wont rust!!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Theres no weight diffrence between the standard bonnet and a carbon but the boot is about half the weight.


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

And to think I thought thast it was just me. 

CF looks awfull. 


Would have a prop shaft if it was free though ( it would not be seen would it)


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Added carbon fibre bonnet to car today, see what you think...

Before >>>> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j73/leggus/?action=view&current=Photo-0215.jpg

After >>>> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j73/leggus/?action=view&current=Photo-0222.jpg

Apparently it'll aid cooling as well with the vent for the induction, and the vent for the engine itself.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> Theres no weight diffrence between the standard bonnet and a carbon but the boot is about half the weight.


Not 100% correct Andy.
Pre preg carbon will weigh less, far less

Wet lay C fibre will not be that great if at all in terms of weight loss 

Reason why most use wet lay is that its cheaper to produce & most people buy them for the cosmetic look not weight saving.
Pre preg is probably the lighest strongest material you will ever find but it does cost more


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Also add a CF rear wing.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Most of the producers of carbon fibre have huge orders from Boeing etc., so tuning/parts shops in Japan are fighting to get even minimum orders in for any leftover production. Competition for what's available is so fierce that prices are already starting to rise noticeably.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Carbon bit for assessories are fine... Like wing mirror, rear wing blade, etc...

But for bonnet, I have to say it must be painted. If you want to show the carbon, then paint part of it. But having it completely bare does look a bit like a recovery wrack... :runaway:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... caarrrrrbbbooonnnn fibre :chuckle:


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

have to say my carbon bonnet is lighter than my ally bonnet have to say about 1kg lighter. boot lid wise is alot lighter than the oe item for sure.


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

carbon dash almost ready need final touch  (made 1 one pcs.)


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice dash dude.

i voted all besides the sills and bumpers.

all painted, besides the bonnet and wing mirrors, and front lip unpainted aswell.


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

heres a pic of my interior. Like Seagulls, its a WIP :thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

Carbon-fiber for the sake of carbon-fiber (dash pieces, etc) is one of the key indicators of rice. From a functional perspective, if it saves weight or helps with the weight and balance of the car, I am all for it. But it will be painted to match the rest of the car on anything I drive.


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Dohc said:


>


WOW.... :bowdown1:


----------



## CustomImportArt (Jan 25, 2006)

Dohc said:


>




OMG . .i want that thin gso badly.... FU****G A+++


----------

